# HT Fiber Vacation, anyone?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, obviously we cannot do this IRL but we could PRETEND. :teehee:

I was thinking how much fun we would all have together if we could just get away for a couple weeks. 

~Someplace warm, with beautiful views.
~Somewhere with delicious food all cooked by someone else.
~Maybe with no kids, no family issues, no Real Life interruptions.
~oh, dont worry about WORK...your job will be there when you get back.
~your critters and partners and kids and houses and plants? they will all be FINE.


We could just hang out and eat and drink and visit and practice our fiber skills together. All playing, no dishes to wash! 

Wouldnt that be fun?!

Who's in? Where should we go? 

MONEY is no OBJECT!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh wow.
Um.. can I pretend that I fly in planes??
Maybe a wonderful beach resort in a country where they have lots of sheep and the wool is gorgeous and all but free. Somewhere South America-y maybe..?
And I could learn to knit on sticks while we are there..
And there is sunshine and warm weather and I could only wear 1 layer of clothing
Aaah dreams.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yes, you will be magically transported w/o fear. Or maybe you just need a prescription to get there? :teehee:

Money is not an object. If the wool is expensive, who cares? 
Get it anyway! "You deserve it." 

Yes, warm weather. Outdoors knitting projects, or crochet if that is your thing.
Someone else will carry your spinning wheel or your loom and your luggage.
Room service might be nice.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, are you coming on this trip with us or what? :gaptooth:
I think you should bring BOTH your wheels. There will be careful porters to carry Patience.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, they have a fully stocked bar, pretty sure. And a well-versed bartender, most likely.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Lordy.. I wish.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes chickenista, we will get you knitting on sticks in no time.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, WIHHâ¦..bring your extra wheel. I donât have one yet and Iâm planning on learning to spin while Iâm on the trip. 

My brother and my dad are pilots so I have volunteered him to pick everyone up!
I havenât had any adult beverages in a LONG time, Iâm way overdue. :heh: I'm in!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Where are we headed? An island resort?
We should book the WHOLE place so nobody bothers us. :angel:

The beach might be nice, and icy margaritas made with tropical fruit, since it will be so nice and warm there.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Okay----I'm in!

I want to learn to spin sitting with a view of Victoria Falls.
Perhaps with a wheel setting atop an elephant!

I see the Smithsonian is featuring 2 trips in 2011----about $7000.oo each.
Trip limited to 16 to 24 people~~~~~~http://www.smithsonianjourneys.org/tours/africansafari2011/

Hurry! Sign up before they fill up!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, tallpines is in! We are going to be having a party now. 

I will sit back and watch as you spin a beautiful yarn from elephant-back. 
That will be better than the circus!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm getting OLD!

My dreams are getting bigger and more foolish!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wait a minute here tallpines. This is going to be the BEST (pretend) vacation we will have all winter.
I am looking forward to the elephant stunt, it will be EPIC! 
I will take a pic to post in CF, okay?

I think you just need a nice cool beverage to calm yourself for this trip.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Not an island resort ... beaches are too windy. The fiber would be flapping in the wind.

Someplace GREEN, that is warm (not hot!), that has hills (instead of flat land), No flying, biting bugs either!

An elephant would be cool!

Jill, while your here, there are a few wheels you'll be able to try out!

The wood we're burning tonight in the stove isn't giving off much heat and this pretend vacation is sounding mighty nice!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, now.. the really, really nice, money is no object resorts now have indoor beaches that are half a mile long etc.. but fully climate controlled.
We could sit inside and do it with no breezes at all!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Can we at least go to the beach for one day Cyndi? I am sure it will be the perfect calm and sunny where you can see forever and the colors in the tidepools will be inspirational.
The slight breeze will carry the scent of saltwater and fishes.There will be someone grilling fish and they make good margaritas there.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh hell, if we're going to swim, look at tidepools, grill fish and veg out in the sun with margaritas, I'm in. Just don't expect me to be doing any spinning that day!!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

This is sounding more and more like HAWAII!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh man, after that last post WIHH, I'm in! 

So do you think on this vacation someone would be sober enough to teach me how to knit socks? :hysterical:

Love it!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.mystxhouse.com/St._Croix_Rental_Home/St.Croix_Home.html

Here it is! The perfect place! Paradise


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I hear ya OLF, I don&#8217;t think were going to be getting any learning or spinning done on this trip!

Carellama, 

I contacted the resort and they are willing to let us all stay for FREE, for however long we want, just because I mentioned we were from HT! 

Cyndi&#8230;&#8230;..I can see several trips to Rock Falls in my future!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

With my itchy feet I'll go anywhere, but I think WIHH is on the right track! But I think I'd go for New Zealand because it has fabulous mountains and gardens and also lots of sheep! I was chased by an elephant in Africa so that's not a trip I'd look forward to. It can't be too hot or spinning wool will not be fun, and sand in your spinning? I think not! Still, a great idea GAM


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

New Zealand sounds perfect right now!

When do we leave, I'm packed and ready to go!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, wow, count me in if we can't take husbands! I'll go anywhere warm. Great dream vacation, thanks. I'd LOVE to go to New Zealand---what a great thought! My passport is even still good---let's go THIS winter!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

New Zealand for sure! I was going to offer France, my sister lives there in a chateau, or Scotland, my cousin lives there on the old family farm. My brother is a pilot so he an help pick up people too.

GAM can we take a month and visit several places?

Off to start packing, I have an extra wheel too. Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotland is pretty darn cold right now....I'll take New Zealand, Russell Crow/Hugh Jackman-type Aussie men, some adult beverages and after a few I might even master socks! :buds:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is gearing up to be a grand adventure. Maybe we should leave the return date open-ended. This could take awhile.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Could we return when our farm sitters or other halfs have the garden all planted, everything growing beautifully and strawberries ready to harvest? So.....just a few months of sun, sand, friends and good margaritas! :dance:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I was all in until I heard the word "return". 

You know, I was thinking maybe a little later in the year...Italy. History, good food, wine...yum. 

All the criteria made me think of Hawaii too.  Who says we need a beach? I vote some something a little more interior. Private water fall to swim in. The vegetation would be beautiful. Of course we could go for something in South America too....how about Brazil or Argentina? Maybe we should just be gone for awhile. I think it would be grand to spin at the Mayan and Inca ruins. 

Individual bungalows. An on demand masseuse named Paulo...in case there are any spinning cramps or strains. Evening entertainment of fire dancers. Paulo comes with us if we change locations. 

First nights dinner, something light but rich. We've been traveling you know, getting the wheels all settled in. 
My appetizer is sauted mushrooms in a white wine sauce. 
What about a Chicken or Seafood Primavera? Subtle but creamy white sauce. Simple salad of fresh greens and fresh made croutons. The house surpasses all in their dressings, take your pick. A nice Zinfendel to go with it? Perhaps a Reisling? 
I'm following up with a New York style cheesecake with chocolate sauce. 

Come on ladies! LOL Let's get traveling....I could use a vacation!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well now we're talking! Individual bungalows for sure. 
Paulo sounds like he might stay pretty busy.

I will have the mushroom app too. For the main course I will try their crab special.
Salad , yes. No dessert for me, but I will have some Zin. 

There is a nice quiet lounge we could go sit in after supper. Bring your projects.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Anyone up for a little dancing? Central and south America could be fun. I'm a bit worried about the sand in our wheels. Ooooo, we could have wheels made for us in all of our destinations, use them there and have them sent home when we go to the next place.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yikes, I&#8217;m scared&#8230;&#8230;..don&#8217;t the ladies in the South American tribes dance topless? Break out the Vodka, heck&#8230;.break out anything. I&#8217;m gonna need a LOT of it, especially if they are gonna want to shove one of those bamboo knitting needle looking things through my nose!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

At every destination we will have the option of top-end accomodations. There will be no need to get sand in the fiber. 

Just calm down everyone. This is a vacation, we are out to have a fun time. 
It will not be mandatory to indulge in self-mutilations either. 

JDog, what is your preferred beverage?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Anything that gets me there quick! I drink for the fun not the pleasure........


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I will be up in these mountains in a log home by the fireplace.  Y'all are welcome to come and stay.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

JDog1222 said:


> Anything that gets me there quick! I drink for the fun not the pleasure........


:run:

I've seen this wild child sober ... can't imagine after a few drinks! :lookout:




Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I will be up in these mountains in a log home by the fireplace.  Y'all are welcome to come and stay.


*That's* what I'm talking about!

Road trip to Marci's!!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Can't wait---I play guitar, shall I bring it, Marci? 
BTW, if you can stand it---beware it may be upsetting to some---try reading this about going to New Zealand: http://www.knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=73138


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

GAM, you'll need to explain to me in exquisite detail the divinity of the seafood in the travels. I'm awfully allergic to the stuff. (I don't think it smells very good and they all look like mutated prehistoric bugs to me, but HEY! Lots of people like to eat it! LOL)

Mmm....the lounge. Excellent musicians, by the way. I love that this hotel has closets filled with clothing, in all my favorite colors and styles, to suit the different climate. Slight local flare...and I get to take it home with me if I want! 
Mmmm.....some of the best coffee I've tasted in a while! A touch of cinnamon added, just what's needed to get the day started. 
Morning stroll through the local markets, found some beautiful alpaca fiber, locally woven items.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

All of this sounds heavenly! I think I'll make the rounds of all of the destination spots and definitely add Scotland/Ireland/England when the weather warms! That combo is on my bucket list. My DH is not much for travelling, and in real life money is not an object - that I can get to behave itself and multiply like it should! So this "vacation" is just the ticket!  Hmm, first nights dinner? I will certainly join in on the mushroom appetizer, and perhaps I will have some Coquilles St. Jacques. mmmm. and a lovely salad with the lightest lemon viniagrette. Dessert could be Tiramisu - my favorite, and not often had. I am not much for wine, except in cooking, but maybe something with Limoncello in it?  The best part of this whole thing would be no NOISE! No electronic anything, no excessive barking because the postman rang the doorbell, or the meter reader walked across the lawn, and no children fighting over Legos - when there are no less than 5,000 of the foot-killers to be found in this house! I'm in for sure, ladies!

Jessie


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

ROFL Jessie! "foot-killers" 
There's nothing like stepping on one of those little suckers at 2:30am. Even after you made sure to clear the mine field before going to bed. I think they migrate.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> *That's* what I'm talking about!
> 
> Road trip to Marci's!!


 As long as you realize I am talking virtual. I would LOVE to live in those mountains, but so far God has kept me in Ohio.  



Ana Bluebird said:


> Can't wait---I play guitar, shall I bring it, Marci?


I love guitar music!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

JDog is starting this vacation ... she's heading up to my place Monday!! Woot!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!! Have fun and enjoy the company


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pakalana said:


> ROFL Jessie! "foot-killers"
> There's nothing like stepping on one of those little suckers at 2:30am. Even after you made sure to clear the mine field before going to bed. I think they migrate.


Lana - haven't you seen Toy Story? Those are the ones that didn't get out of the way in time! lol!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, if ya'll are still going - please take me! I don't know if I would be ok on the beach - I am fair skinned! I will need lots of sun screen and an umbrella please.
I prefer a dark red wine....and food....and I want to share those Aussie men with you WIHH - I am a real sucker for that accent.
I will bring my Bessie to help with the spinning, and maybe all that surplus yarn I have!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ you and I an hang together under the umbrella and slather each other with sunscreen. I'm extremely fair and have a lot of sun damage from my days of being a sun worshipper in my youth. I have to wear sunscreen 24/7 and should wear a sun block and keep covered. So, you and I an keep an eye on each other, maybe we won't be alone.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Not alone at all! I am also too fair to be in the sun for long without a heavy duty sunscreen - we may need a bigger umbrella! (and more cabana boys...) >

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jessie definitely more cabana boys


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Can I wear a bathing suit and not have anyone giggle?

dawn


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> Lana - haven't you seen Toy Story? Those are the ones that didn't get out of the way in time! lol!


I don't want to think about how many times I've seen that movie....it's an ageless classic when it comes to children. 

We have some very slow toys around here...they never seem to be able to get out of the way in time.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

So glad I will have good company in the shade!

LOL Lana! I have some of those toys too. And I took the kids to see Toy Story 3 in the Theater. Even the 18 yr old went!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

This is just 3 hours from my house.

They have cabins with fireplaces (and more than enough space to set up the wheel in front), an outdoor pool that you can swim out into even in the winter (it's really neat to have snow in your hair while your body is under all that warm salty water), amazing food, and yes, room service. 

(My company takes us here every December for 'Corporate Christmas', and it is absolutely lovely.)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle that's beautiful! I'll go there any time


----------

